# Gentoo 2004.3 gettext Problem

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Habe mal durchgelesen den Treath wo englisch ist, aber ich komme dort nicht draus,  weil meine Englisch kenntnisse zu schlecht sind.

Kann einer sagen was die Lösung ist für das Problem.

Es handelt sich über die Datei gettext-0.12.1-r2

Und die Fehlermeldung kommt

```
configure: error : C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check

configure: error : /bin/sh ` ./configure ` failed for autoconf-lib-lin

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gettext-0.12.1-r2 fail

!!! function src_compile, Line 54, Exit Code 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! if you need support ... 
```

Vielen Dank

Gruss Dave

----------

## genstef

!!! if you need support ...

Das heisst du sollst die oberste fehlermeldung posten und nicht die Abbruchnachricht. Vielleicht sollten wir das lokalisieren?

----------

## Hotstuff

Habe es oben hizugefügt

Gruss Dave

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Hat nimmand eine Idee

Gruss Dave

----------

## genstef

Ist eigentlich immer noch zu wenig was du postest, sieht aber danach aus, als ob dein compiler nicht ganz ordentlich funktioniert

----------

## Imago

Laut diesem Thread: Stage 1 install of 2004.3 -- More Perl Dependency Issues

dürfte das hier dein Problem beheben:

```

emerge libperl && emerge libperl && emerge system

```

Cu

 Imago

----------

## Hotstuff

Geht aber nicht, gibt es eine andere Lösung

Gruss Dave

----------

## Konsti

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Geht aber nicht

 

*rofl*

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Irgend eine Lösung gibt es sicher. Was haben die geändert 2004.2 bis 2004.3

Gruss Dave

----------

## Imago

hmm sieht so aus als ob du noch den Compiler verwendest aus dem stage1 archiv. Weil da nämlich anscheinend kein C++-Compiler dabei ist.

schau mal mit gcc-config -l ob du noch nen anderen Compiler drauf hast, wenn ja dann versuch mal zu wechseln.

ansonsten versuch mal gcc vorher neu zu emergen

'emerge --nodeps --oneshot gcc'

CU

  Imago

----------

## RealGeizt

du hast wohl den bootstrap nicht richtig ausgeführt, weil da nen fehler in dem stage1 archiv ist und deswegen hast du noch keinen compiler.

nun lösche "bootstrap_progress " aus /var/run/ und füre das bootstrap script nochmal aus. dann kannst du mit emerge system fortfahren.

----------

## amne

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Hat nimmand eine Idee
> 
> Gruss Dave

 

Auch für dich gilt: Bitte mindestens 24h vor dem Bumpen warten.

----------

## Toastbrot

Ich habe auch das Problem beim Bootstrappen, dass gettext Probleme macht.

```
emerge --nodeps --oneshot gcc
```

 funktioniert nicht, da es auf den Mirrors nicht ist.

```
 lösche "bootstrap_progress " aus /var/run/ und füre das bootstrap script nochmal aus
```

 führt leider zu keiner Verbesserung.

Ich bin jetzt ziemlich ratlos wie fortzufahren ist.

----------

## genstef

Dann suche doch im bugzilla nach einer bugid dafür oder öffne einen neuen bug. Weil das sieht sehr nach einem bug aus, den das livecd-team sicher gerne lösen will  :Smile: 

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Doch das geht bei mir

```
emerge --nodeps --oneshot gcc
```

Gruss Dave

----------

## Toastbrot

Ich habe mal versucht gettext zu emergen. Das läuft sehr (!!) lange, und sieht auch zunächst ok aus, bricht dann jedochauch ab.

dit: Oha, ich habe gerade mal die Mirrors aus der make.conf genommen und schon findet emerge ein passenden Server für gcc. Mal sehen was draus wird...

----------

## reptile

ansonsten mit 

```
user@host portage # USE="-nls" scripts/bootstrap.sh
```

 versuchen. so gings bei mir.

hth

----------

## Toastbrot

also gcc ist jetzt drauf, das bootstrappen will dennoch nicht  :Sad: 

dit: 

```
USE="-nls" scripts/bootstrap.sh
```

 bringt nix. Meint ihr, dass ist überhaupt noch hin zu bekommen, oder wird es einfacher sein, die platten nochmal leer zu räumen und den ganzen kram neu drauf spielen und zu hoffen dass es dann geht?

dit2: Jetzt scheint es zu laufen, habe meine CFLAGS etwas minimiert.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Alles auf einmal gelöscht.

Ich habe das Problem ganz einfach gelöst das alles reibungslos installiert hat einfach das gemacht.

```
# nano -w /etc/make.conf
```

Dan das hinzugüfgt

```
USE="x86"
```

Dann ging alles

SO ging es weiter wie in der Anleitung steht!

```
# cd /usr/portage

# scripts/bootstrap.sh -f
```

dann

```
cd /usr/portage

# scripts/bootstrap.sh
```

und so weiter.

Gruss Dave

----------

## amne

 */usr/portage/profiles/use.desc wrote:*   

> # The following flags are NOT to be set or unset by users
> 
> [..]
> 
> x86 - indicates that architecture is x86
> ...

 

----------

## Toastbrot

Also das hat eben doch nicht geklappt. Das Bootstrappen ist zwar sehr weit gelaufen, allerdings dann nachher doch wieder an gettext gescheitert, x86 hab ich jetzt auch mal in die Use gesetzt. ich hoffe das klappt bald mal!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## amne

Ich wiederhole mich ja nur ungern:

 *amne wrote:*   

>  */usr/portage/profiles/use.desc wrote:*   # The following flags are NOT to be set or unset by users
> 
> [..]
> 
> x86 - indicates that architecture is x86
> ...

 

Verrat uns besser mal, worans genau scheitert (Fehlermeldung - genau gleich wie im ersten Post? Wenn nein, posten) und poste deine make.conf.

----------

## Hotstuff

Ich habe Problem gelöst, wie ich es beschrieben habe.

Gruss Dave

----------

## Toastbrot

In der Gentoo.de Hilfe zu den USE Flags steht x86 auch mit drin. afaik hatte ich das auf meinem alten Sys auch so.

Den anderen Fehloer kann ich leider momentan nicht reproduzieren, da ich jetzt ein anderes Problem habe.

Ich habe, das das 2004.3 Stage nicht so wollte, ein 2004.2er genommen. Dann halt gesynct und den Symlink von etc/make.profiles auf make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3 gesetzt.

Wenn ich dann Bootstrappe kommt folgender Fehler:

```
livecd portage # scripts/bootstrap.sh

Gentoo Linux; http://www.gentoo.org/

Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation; Distributed under the GPLv2

Starting Bootstrap of base system ...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

!!! 'str' object has no attribute 'insert'

!!! 'rm -Rf /usr/portage/profiles; emerge sync' may fix this. If it does

!!! not then please report this to bugs.gentoo.org and, if possible, a dev

!!! on #gentoo (irc.freenode.org)

!!! 'str' object has no attribute 'insert'

!!! 'rm -Rf /usr/portage/profiles; emerge sync' may fix this. If it does

!!! not then please report this to bugs.gentoo.org and, if possible, a dev

!!! on #gentoo (irc.freenode.org)

 * Using baselayout : baselayout

 * Using portage    : portage

 * Using os-headers : virtual/os-headers

 * Using binutils   : binutils

 * Using gcc        : gcc

 * Using libc       : virtual/libc

 * Using texinfo    : sys-apps/texinfo

 * Using zlib       : zlib

 * Using ncurses    : ncurses

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Configuring environment ...

!!! 'str' object has no attribute 'insert'

!!! 'rm -Rf /usr/portage/profiles; emerge sync' may fix this. If it does

!!! not then please report this to bugs.gentoo.org and, if possible, a dev

!!! on #gentoo (irc.freenode.org)

!!! 'str' object has no attribute 'insert'

!!! 'rm -Rf /usr/portage/profiles; emerge sync' may fix this. If it does

!!! not then please report this to bugs.gentoo.org and, if possible, a dev

!!! on #gentoo (irc.freenode.org)

!!! 'str' object has no attribute 'insert'

!!! 'rm -Rf /usr/portage/profiles; emerge sync' may fix this. If it does

!!! not then please report this to bugs.gentoo.org and, if possible, a dev

!!! on #gentoo (irc.freenode.org)

!!! 'str' object has no attribute 'insert'

!!! 'rm -Rf /usr/portage/profiles; emerge sync' may fix this. If it does

!!! not then please report this to bugs.gentoo.org and, if possible, a dev

!!! on #gentoo (irc.freenode.org)

!!! 'str' object has no attribute 'insert'

!!! 'rm -Rf /usr/portage/profiles; emerge sync' may fix this. If it does

!!! not then please report this to bugs.gentoo.org and, if possible, a dev

!!! on #gentoo (irc.freenode.org)

!!! 'str' object has no attribute 'insert'

!!! 'rm -Rf /usr/portage/profiles; emerge sync' may fix this. If it does

!!! not then please report this to bugs.gentoo.org and, if possible, a dev

!!! on #gentoo (irc.freenode.org)

!!! 'str' object has no attribute 'insert'

!!! 'rm -Rf /usr/portage/profiles; emerge sync' may fix this. If it does

!!! not then please report this to bugs.gentoo.org and, if possible, a dev

!!! on #gentoo (irc.freenode.org)

!!! 'str' object has no attribute 'insert'

!!! 'rm -Rf /usr/portage/profiles; emerge sync' may fix this. If it does

!!! not then please report this to bugs.gentoo.org and, if possible, a dev

!!! on #gentoo (irc.freenode.org)

!!! 'str' object has no attribute 'insert'

!!! 'rm -Rf /usr/portage/profiles; emerge sync' may fix this. If it does

!!! not then please report this to bugs.gentoo.org and, if possible, a dev

!!! on #gentoo (irc.freenode.org)

!!! 'str' object has no attribute 'insert'

!!! 'rm -Rf /usr/portage/profiles; emerge sync' may fix this. If it does

!!! not then please report this to bugs.gentoo.org and, if possible, a dev

!!! on #gentoo (irc.freenode.org)

!!! 'str' object has no attribute 'insert'

!!! 'rm -Rf /usr/portage/profiles; emerge sync' may fix this. If it does

!!! not then please report this to bugs.gentoo.org and, if possible, a dev

!!! on #gentoo (irc.freenode.org)

!!! 'str' object has no attribute 'insert'

!!! 'rm -Rf /usr/portage/profiles; emerge sync' may fix this. If it does

!!! not then please report this to bugs.gentoo.org and, if possible, a dev

!!! on #gentoo (irc.freenode.org)

!!! 'str' object has no attribute 'insert'

!!! 'rm -Rf /usr/portage/profiles; emerge sync' may fix this. If it does

!!! not then please report this to bugs.gentoo.org and, if possible, a dev

!!! on #gentoo (irc.freenode.org)

!!! 'str' object has no attribute 'insert'

!!! 'rm -Rf /usr/portage/profiles; emerge sync' may fix this. If it does

!!! not then please report this to bugs.gentoo.org and, if possible, a dev

!!! on #gentoo (irc.freenode.org)

!!! 'str' object has no attribute 'insert'

!!! 'rm -Rf /usr/portage/profiles; emerge sync' may fix this. If it does

!!! not then please report this to bugs.gentoo.org and, if possible, a dev

!!! on #gentoo (irc.freenode.org)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

!!! 'str' object has no attribute 'insert'

!!! 'rm -Rf /usr/portage/profiles; emerge sync' may fix this. If it does

!!! not then please report this to bugs.gentoo.org and, if possible, a dev

!!! on #gentoo (irc.freenode.org)
```

Ich habe ja unmittelbar davor Portage aktualisiert, daran kann es ja eigentlich dann doch nicht liegen.

und dann hier noch direkt meine make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fstack-protector -frename-registers -fweb"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp6.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp6.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

USE="X alsa apache2 avi bash-completion bidi bzlib calendar cdr crypt cups dvd divx4linux emacs encode exif ftp gif gnome gtk gtk2 icq jpeg motif mozilla mpeg msql mysql oss pdflib php png ssl tiff truetype usb xvid xine x86 -kde -qt"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

```

----------

## amne

Erstens: Die Doku erwähnt /etc/make.profile/make.defaults - und da hat das x86 drin zu stehen. Als User lässt man aber die Finger davon.

Zweitens: ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"  und Bootstrap vertragen sich nicht.

Drittens: Geh jetzt bitte genau nach der Anleitung vor, verwende die 2004.3 Stage und wenn dann noch immer Fehler auftreten poste diesen.

----------

## Imago

 *Toastbrot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe, das das 2004.3 Stage nicht so wollte, ein 2004.2er genommen. Dann halt gesynct und den Symlink von etc/make.profiles auf make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3 gesetzt.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

```

emerge --nodeps --oneshot portage

```

Das hast du auch vorher gemacht?

CU

 Imago

----------

## reptile

das mit dem USE="-nls" soll auch nur bewirken, dass gettext während des bootstrappens noch nicht mitinstalliert wird. kann man ja auch nach dem bootstrappen machen, und wenns 'nur' daran scheitert, warum dann gettext überhaupt installieren?

----------

## Toastbrot

@amne: Stimmt, du hast recht! Dann werde ich das gleich mal aus der make.conf kicken. Was mich ein wenig verwirrt ist, dass ~x86 nicht mit dem Bootstrappen gehen soll. Wie haben das denn die anderen gemacht, die ein ~x86 Sys haben? Oder sollte man das dann erst nachher da rein setzen? Aber dann hat man ja trotzdem nicht alles ~.

 *[Imago] wrote:*   

>  *Toastbrot wrote:*   
> 
> Ich habe, das das 2004.3 Stage nicht so wollte, ein 2004.2er genommen. Dann halt gesynct und den Symlink von etc/make.profiles auf make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3 gesetzt.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Nein, so in der Form nicht, verscuhe ich auch gleich mal. Danke für eure Hilfe!

----------

## Toastbrot

so. habe alles wie in der anleitung erklärt gemacht. In der USE stehen nur dinge drin, die in der make.default noch garnicht drin waren und die ~x86 scherze habe ich auch weg gelassen.

trotzdem kackt der bei gettext wieder ab, weil er keine executables erstellen kann. hier der gesamte text:

```
19:41:19 (59.82 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/gettext-0.12.1.tar.gz' saved [5727037/5727037]

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) gettext-0.12.1.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gettext-0.12.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/gettext-0.12.1-r2/work

bootstrap

 * Applying gettext-0.12.1-bootstrap.patch ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying gettext-0.12.1-tempfile.patch ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Patching ${S}/config/ltmain.sh ...

 *   Applying portage-1.4.1.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.0.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.4.3.patch ...

 *   Applying tmp-1.3.5.patch ...

 *   Applying fix-relink-1.4.0.patch ...

 * Applying uClibc/libtool patches ...

 * Using GNU config files from /usr/share/gnuconfig

 *  Updating config/config.sub                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *  Updating config/config.guess                                                                                       [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

 * econf: updating /var/tmp/portage/gettext-0.12.1-r2/work/gettext-0.12.1/config/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating /var/tmp/portage/gettext-0.12.1-r2/work/gettext-0.12.1/config/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --without-included-gettext --enable-nls

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

configure: configuring in autoconf-lib-link

configure: running /bin/sh './configure' --prefix=/usr  '--prefix=/usr' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--without-included-gettext' '--enable-nls' 'CC=gcc' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fstack-protector -frename-registers -fweb' 'CXXFLAGS=-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fstack-protector -frename-registers -fweb' 'CXX=gcc' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' --cache-file=/dev/null --srcdir=.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

configure: error: /bin/sh './configure' failed for autoconf-lib-link

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gettext-0.12.1-r2 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 449, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## RealGeizt

 *Toastbrot wrote:*   

> so. habe alles wie in der anleitung erklärt gemacht. In der USE stehen nur dinge drin, die in der make.default noch garnicht drin waren und die ~x86 scherze habe ich auch weg gelassen.
> 
> trotzdem kackt der bei gettext wieder ab, weil er keine executables erstellen kann. hier der gesamte text:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hast du es mal so probiert wie ich es beschrieben habe?

mir hat es geholfen aber könnte ja auch an etwas anderem liegen.

----------

## Toastbrot

ja, das habe ich gestern mal gemacht. (Du meinst die Sache mit dem Entfernen...?!)

Aber momentan läuft es ganz gut, gettext wurde schon kompiliert, ist jetzt schon sehr lange an der glibc. Habe dazu die CFLAGS ein stück gekürzt, die waren wohl zu extrem dafür. schade eigentlich. aber besser so, als wenn es garnicht geht  :Very Happy:  ich hoffe dass das jetzt so weiter geht...

----------

## Toastbrot

Das Bootstrappen habe ich geschafft   :Exclamation:   :Very Happy: 

Das emerge system läuft soweit auch, nur leider findet der keinen passenden mirror für readline.

```

.....

--05:44:00--  ftp://gnu.cem.itesm.mx/pub/mirrors/gnu.org/readline/readline-5.0-patches/readline50-004

  (try: 5) => `/usr/portage/distfiles/readline50-004'

Connecting to gnu.cem.itesm.mx[148.241.32.102]:21... failed: Network is unreachable.

Giving up.

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.irisa.fr/pub/gnu/readline/readline-5.0-patches/readline50-004

--05:44:00--  ftp://ftp.irisa.fr/pub/gnu/readline/readline-5.0-patches/readline50-004

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/readline50-004'

Resolving ftp.irisa.fr... 131.254.254.10

Connecting to ftp.irisa.fr[131.254.254.10]:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/gnu/readline/readline-5.0-patches ...

No such directory `pub/gnu/readline/readline-5.0-patches'.

>>> Downloading http://ftp.azc.uam.mx/mirrors/gnu/readline/readline-5.0-patches/readline50-004

--05:44:06--  http://ftp.azc.uam.mx/mirrors/gnu/readline/readline-5.0-patches/readline50-004

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/readline50-004'

Resolving ftp.azc.uam.mx... 148.206.80.9

Connecting to ftp.azc.uam.mx[148.206.80.9]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

05:44:07 ERROR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download readline50-004. Aborting.

```

dit: Das Problem ist gelöst! Habe die Datei (und noch paar mehr für Readline) mit Google gesucht und dann nach /usr/portage/distfiles ge-wget-tet ^^

(sorry wegen doppelpost  :Embarassed:  )

----------

